# The Money Masters (1996)  Documentary



## XDel (Jan 12, 2021)

The Money Masters is a 1996 three and a half hour non-fiction, historical documentary film that discusses the concepts of money, debt, taxes, and describes their development from biblical times onward. It also covers the history of fractional-reserve banking, central banking, monetary policy, the bond market, and the Federal Reserve System in the United States.




Jordan Maxwell - You are NOT FREE! You are Corporate Property!

**

*Director:*
William T. Still

*Writers:*
Patrick S.J. Carmack, William T. Still

*Star:*
William T. Still


----------

